# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  Marina de Sevilla

## Jonasino

> Un Puerto Banús en Sevilla. Esa era la idea de los empresarios que hace más de 20 años propusieron crear «Marina de Sevilla», un complejo de ocio, hoteles, palacio de exposiciones y conciertos en los terrenos que ocupan el club Náutico y Mercantil. Como colofón, la idea era usar el puente de Alfonso XIII -hoy arrumbado y víctima del vandalismo-, para comunicar los dos brazos de la marina hispalense.
> Una Venecia en Sevilla era la idea de la Marina: tiendas, hotel y paseos en el río
> Cuando se empieza a hablar del proyecto que debía abrir al río el barrio de Los Remedios a finales de los años 80, se plantea que la zona de Sevilla se convierta en una suerte de Venecia con tiendas, un hotel de lujo y sala de conciertos. ¿Le suena? Es, de hecho, la misma idea (aunque con distinta ejecución) que la que se presentó hace bien poco, el Sevilla Park Arena. Conciertos, tiendas y ocio en la margen de Los Remedios del Guadalquivir. La ubicación sí varía un poco en el caso del proyecto moderno: respetaba los clubs deportivos y debería ir ubicado tras el puente de las Delicias.
> 
> Tan parecidos son los proyectos que, en realidad, la diferencia solo está en los detalles. Marina de Sevilla debía tener una zona para el comercio tradicional de Sevilla. Lo mismo el Arena Park; Marina de Sevilla contemplaba un muelle privado para grandes cruceros y barcos; igual el Arena Park; Si el proyecto moderno plantea un gimnasio en la zona, el antiguo hablaba de «centro de actividades para el desarrollo físico».
> 
> De lo poco que se diferencia en ambos casos es en la tamaño del edificio que debía acoger conciertos y eventos (mucho mayor en el caso del Arena, que, de hacerse de acuerdo al plan original, debería ser el mayor auditorio de Europa) y que, en los planes del siglo XXI para la zona se hablaba de una noria, que no estaba proyectada en Marina de Sevilla.
> Un proyecto de Ricardo Bofill
> 
> ...


Fuente: ABC

----------

